
VisualIDs: Automatic Distinctive Icons for Desktop Interfaces - amichail
http://www.idiom.com/~zilla/Work/VisualIDs/visualids.html
======
phil
this seems like one of those ideas that's obvious when someone points it out
to you: someday interfaces will have better scenery so we can recognize where
we are in our data.

but this particular one seems pretty counterintuitive. it will be deeply weird
if in the future we're all sifting through little piles of fractal amoebae to
find our files.

